# Kings could get Walker in sign-and-trade deal



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

> The Herald's Steve Bulpett reports that the Celtics could trade Antoine Walker and either Mark Blount or Raef LaFrentz to the Kings for Corliss Williamson or Brian Skinner.


http://msn.foxsports.com/other/story/2504522


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

superdude211 said:


> http://msn.foxsports.com/other/story/2504522


I wouldn't mind the deal then. Getting Walker for either Corliss and Skinner or both of them won't hurt us. Walker is better than both of them. 

He's not a bad player at all. :whoknows:


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

that would really suck for the celts i hope that does not happen


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I'd do it. 

Walker is possibly the most hated player on these boards for the way he plays, but the teams he's on always seem to do well.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The Celtics get rid of the most selfish player in the league _and_ Raef LaFrentz's contract for two serviceable role players?

Well played, Danny Ainge. Well played.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think it would be a good deal for Kings, if they get Lafrentz and Walker (not Blount). If that happened though it would probably have to be Williamson and Kenny Thomas though.

PG - Mike Bibby/Bobby Jackson
SG - Kevin Martin/Francisco Garcia
SF - Peja Stojakovic/Eric Daniels
PF - Antoine Walker/Brian Skinner
C - Brad Miller/Raef Lafrentz

I'd love that for the Kings, because Walker fits into the Princeton offense nicely, because of his passing ability and you know it's pretty interesting, but I feel that Martin and Garcia are very similar to Christie and Turkoglu. Both guys are all-around players but they bring much higher scoring potential. I shudder to think what Garcia will do backcutting and coming off screens on the Kings. 

This will be an interesting season for the Kings and it looks like Petrie would have rebuilt on the fly.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

I kinda like the deal...Walker is C-Webb lite

isn't the passer but is a good passer and in a structured offense he could perform extremely well...

that Petrie fella is a genious


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I wonder if Evans comes back, then Kmart would have to come off the bench. 

And also i don't think Petrie would be done with this team after getting Walker, we would see some more changes. :groucho:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

When they drafted Garcia, that should have told you Evans wouldn't be back.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> When they drafted Garcia, that should have told you Evans wouldn't be back.



I forgot to ask you whats your opinion on Garcia?

I haven't seen your thoughts on it?? I always like to know what you think?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Rawse said:


> The Celtics get rid of the most selfish player in the league _and_ Raef LaFrentz's contract for two serviceable role players?
> 
> Well played, Danny Ainge. Well played.


That is the only thing that makes me like the deal. Lafrentz and Blount both suck, I'd rather buy Aaron Boones used toilet paper then their contracts. Are Williamson and Skinner FA's this season, or after this one?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

..


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Gerald Green said:


> That is the only thing that makes me like the deal. Lafrentz and Blount both suck, I'd rather buy Aaron Boones used toilet paper then their contracts. Are Williamson and Skinner FA's this season, or after this one?


Both have two years left. And also both have 10+mill left on their contracts for those two years. So wouldn't be bad at all for you guys.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I forgot to ask you whats your opinion on Garcia?
> 
> I haven't seen your thoughts on it?? I always like to know what you think?


*HKF's 10 Favorite Rookies:1. Deron Williams, Utah 2. Danny Granger, Indiana 3. Travis Diener, Orlando 4. Francisco Garcia, Sacramento 5. Joey Graham, Toronto 6. Sean May, Charlotte 7. Luther Head, Houston 8. Julius Hodge, Denver 9. Dijon Thompson, Phoenix 10. John Gilchrist, Cleveland*

I love Garcia. I thought he has very Reggie Miller like skills. He can shoot, handle and pass, but his true worth in the Princeton offense is moving without the ball, utilizing the backdoor cuts and coming off screens to make 3's. His entire college career, he hasn't been able to play with a pure PG, well he gets to play with Bibby and in a system, that utilizes his excellent movement without the ball skills.

Yes, he is skinny, but he almost plays just like Hamilton and Miller. Always in constant motion and in their offense, look for him to be a 8-10 ppg scorer as a rookie. He could end up beating out Martin, but I think Martin is the more diverse scoring force, but either way, whoever doesn't start, I think will be the 6th man on the wing (thus my Christie/Turkoglu analogy).


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> *HKF's 10 Favorite Rookies:1. Deron Williams, Utah 2. Danny Granger, Indiana 3. Travis Diener, Orlando 4. Francisco Garcia, Sacramento 5. Joey Graham, Toronto 6. Sean May, Charlotte 7. Luther Head, Houston 8. Julius Hodge, Denver 9. Dijon Thompson, Phoenix 10. John Gilchrist, Cleveland*
> 
> I love Garcia. I thought he has very Reggie Miller like skills. He can shoot, handle and pass, but his true worth in the Princeton offense is moving without the ball, utilizing the backdoor cuts and coming off screens to make 3's. His entire college career, he hasn't been able to play with a pure PG, well he gets to play with Bibby and in a system, that utilizes his excellent movement without the ball skills.
> 
> Yes, he is skinny, but he almost plays just like Hamilton and Miller. Always in constant motion and in their offense, look for him to be a 8-10 ppg scorer as a rookie. He could end up beating out Martin, but I think Martin is the more diverse scoring force, but either way, whoever doesn't start, I think will be the 6th man on the wing (thus my Christie/Turkoglu analogy).



Thanks for your always good thoughts. 


:laugh: I didn't see your sig till now. :nonono: 

So do you think he'll be a started in this league in the future, and why did he get picked so low in the draft?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Thanks for your always good thoughts.
> 
> 
> :laugh: I didn't see your sig till now. :nonono:
> ...


Well here is the deal with Garcia. He came from the Dominican Republic and he had to go to prep school to play ball, so he came out of HS at age 20 and didn't really start playing till he was like 16 years of age. He was seen playing in the Rucker and someone saw Cisco, contacted Rick Pitino and he went to prep school than to Louisville for 3 years. Now he's 23. He's a slim build, but the thing is, he's 6'7, moves well without the ball and has basketball skills (shooting, dribbling, passing). Since he's older, he doesn't have much potential to the scouts, but in reality, he hasn't been playing ball like everyone else has, so he still has growing to do in his game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> Well here is the deal with Garcia. He came from the Dominican Republic and he had to go to prep school to play ball, so he came out of HS at age 20 and didn't really start playing till he was like 16 years of age. He was seen playing in the Rucker and someone saw Cisco, contacted Rick Pitino and he went to prep school than to Louisville for 3 years. Now he's 23. He's a slim build, but the thing is, he's 6'7, moves well without the ball and has basketball skills (shooting, dribbling, passing). Since he's older, he doesn't have much potential to the scouts, but in reality, he hasn't been playing ball like everyone else has, so he still has growing to do in his game.


So he'll be even better in the future?

I really hope so. I always liked his game and the way he played in Louisville. :yes:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Good Luck with Walker. He is one of the biggest enigmas in the NBA. Your team plays a game with him and he ends the game with 18 pts 9 rebs and 8 assists and somehow he hurt your team. You can't really put your finger on it but as you watch the game your team struggles with him on the floor. He sits down and your team goes on a run. He comes back in and your team gets outplayed.

I really wanted to like Walker when he became a Maverick and at first I did before I noticed this trend of Walker hurting the team but not in an obvious way.

Also he is not a great long range shooter but he really wants to be. In fact he is more than happy to take your last second shot despite the fact that your team probably has 8 guys on the roster who are better shooter from long range.

I do think if Walker plays within himself that he can be a good player for a team. But you have to convince him that he is not "The Man" and that is a difficult thing to do.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Antoine Walker [news]'s agent is continuing to work the market in search of a sign-and-trade deal that would allow the forward to make more than the mid-level exception. Mark Bartelstein said he's been on the line with Sacramento, but for anything to work on that front the Kings would almost certainly have to take either Mark Blount [news] (five years left) or Raef LaFrentz (four remaining).

As for contracts the Celts might be willing to take, Corliss Williamson has two years left at a total of $12.5 million and Brian Skinner has two years at $10.35 million. . . .

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=93341


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I was OK with just Walker, but if were going to have bad contracts dumped on us at the same time...


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

superdude211 said:



> The Herald's Steve Bulpett reports that the Celtics could trade Antoine Walker and either Mark Blount or Raef LaFrentz to the Kings for Corliss Williamson or Brian Skinner.


This guy Bulpett is off his keister, salary wise it does not work. Blount is going to pull in 5.4 mill, Lafrentz is nearly 10 million, Williamson about 6 million and Skinner is about 5 million. The Kings would be giving up 11 million in salary for say it's Blount and Walker, 5.4 plus another 5 million (at least)? The trade scenario here doesn't sound like it would work. Though Walker straight up would work for either player, no salary dump.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

This is a good deal for both teams really. I have always thought that Walker would be absolutely amazing in the Kings system, and this could be the season where we actually get to see that. He is easily one of the best passing PFs in the game and would work well for the Kings.

For the Celtics, its obvious that Walker isn't coming back, which isn't that suprising. Getting Skinner and Williamson for him, while ditching Blount or LaFrentz is another terrific move for Ainge.

Blount could play well behind Brad Miller for the Kings. His best play is a pick and roll where he gets to into position for a 12-15 foot shoot which is almost automatic for him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> This is a good deal for both teams really. I have always thought that Walker would be absolutely amazing in the Kings system, and this could be the season where we actually get to see that. He is easily one of the best passing PFs in the game and would work well for the Kings.
> 
> For the Celtics, its obvious that Walker isn't coming back, which isn't that suprising. Getting Skinner and Williamson for him, while ditching Blount or LaFrentz is another terrific move for Ainge.
> 
> Blount could play well behind Brad Miller for the Kings. His best play is a pick and roll where he gets to into position for a 12-15 foot shoot which is almost automatic for him.


I'm hoping it works out like that man. Good luck to both teams. :cheers:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=93466

LAS VEGAS - Danny Ainge said yesterday that he's found discussions about a sign-and-trade deal for Antoine Walker [news] very interesting. That's because he's heard of them only through the media and Internet. 

There have been reports of trade talk between the Celtics and Sacramento, Houston and now New York. But all the words have apparently been generated in print only. 

``I've had no conversations,'' Ainge said. ``I have not had one conversation with anybody about Antoine. Not one.'' 


Some of the speculation appears to be arising from Walker's representative doing his job. With Walker wanting more than the mid-level exception available to free agents, Mark Bartelstein is trying to drum up interest in a sign-and-trade that would give his client a chance for a better contract. 

``I understand, and that's Mark's business,'' Ainge said. ``But I have no idea what he's working on. I really don't. I have no idea.'' 

Asked flatly if the Celtics are trying to move Walker in such a manner, Ainge said, ``I am not.'' 

As for whether he'd be amenable if Bartelstein or another club approaches him with a reasonable proposal, Ainge said, ``A sign-and-trade has to make sense for us. That's all. It has to be a good deal for us.'' 

The Celts look to be letting the Walker situation shake itself out. Ainge has spoken to Bartelstein and kept open the lines of communication, but the matter isn't close to resolution. 

 ``First of all, Antoine has to want to come back at a number we want, and we haven't even discussed that yet,'' Ainge said. ``It's that simple.'' 

-----------

I guess that ends that...


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

When things are bad ,he plays hard nosed basketball. But.......

Once you start winning, he starts launching threes!!! It's like a drug he cannot kick!


----------

